# EOS climatronic gauges



## Jpics (Apr 26, 2006)

I tested this on the EOS since it works on the MKVs and it works
step 1: Hold down ECON and the UP vent buttom
step 2: driver side temp knob changes the number to the left of the dot
step 3: fan speed knob changes the number to the right of the dot
Enjoy!
* 1.0 : Temp as read by sensor in middle fan speed knob
* 1.4 : light intesity falling on same sensor
* 4.0 : Outside temp - front bumper
* 4.1 : Outside temp - roof 
* 4.2 : Outside temp - rear bumper (inside temp?)
* 15.0 : Oil temp
* 19.0 : Uncorrected speed (Kmh)
* 19.1 : Uncorrected speed (Mph)
* 19.2 : Coolant temp
* 19.3 : Tachometer
* 19.4 : Presumeably oilpressure
* 25.0 : Voltage


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (Jpics)*

Ha! Thanks, that's interesting information, but I just find it fascinating that cars have cheat codes like video games now. A friend of mine has like a 5 button sequence that lets passengers operate the Nav system in his Prius when the car is moving, and there was another one to turn off the annoying beeping when the car is in reverse.


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (Jpics)*

Where do you read the numbers?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (vweosdriver)*

I believe that they show up on the Climatronic display screen - that is how it works on other VWs with Climatronic. But, I have to admit I have not seen it myself on an Eos.
Michael


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I believe that they show up on the Climatronic display screen - that is how it works on other VWs with Climatronic. But, I have to admit I have not seen it myself on an Eos.
Michael

In my Jetta, you dial the number into the left LCD screen (normally the driver's temp setting) using the left and center knobs and the result is displayed in the right LCD screen (passenger temp). Pressing "Auto" will restore the Heat/cooling controls.
I also believe the speed display is far more accurate than the speedometer. I have driven past radar speed signs that showed the speedo off by 3-4 MPH and the Climatronic was dead on...


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (Jpics)*

First off, the climate control unit only shows/knows values which it needs to operate, so for all future findings keep that in mind!
> * 4.1 : Outside temp - roof 
Partly wrong, there is no roof temp sensor.
> * 4.2 : Outside temp - rear bumper (inside temp?)
Partly wrong, there is no sensor on the read bumber.
> * 15.0 : Oil temp
The system does not need the oil temp to operate, so this is definitly not the oil temperature.
> * 19.0 : Uncorrected speed (Kmh)
> * 19.1 : Uncorrected speed (Mph)
The term "uncorrected" does not apply here, the values are off compared to the speedo, but they are not uncorrected.
> * 19.4 : Presumeably oilpressure
Wrong, see above not about oil in general!
A lot of people are writing about these values all over the internet, but the number of those actually knowing what they mean is very small and usually those people don't scream their knowledge out on a public forum, because they know there are some functions one should not play with.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_ ...they know there are some functions one should not play with.

I am sorry Theresias, but I have to respectfully disagree. Knowledge is power. Everyone should decide on their own if they should use certain knowledge to their advantage, weighing the possible risks. This type of knowledge (knowing what the numbers mean) could not harm anyone other than the user himself, so it can't be compared to information that you would prevent from propagating, such as how to easily make explosives, or preform other large bad things...
I say, if someone knows some specific information that may be useful to someone else, or to some group, and the information can not be used to screw something up too terribly, or warnings are provided, if they choose to share that knowledge, then that is a good thing. And not sharing that knowledge is a bad thing.
So in short, as an example. if someone knew something about the car we would like to know, and that someone knew the knowledge wouldn't kill us if we knew, I would rather that someone tell us what they know
From your post above, As I read it, it seems that if this was the case, you would rather have that person not tell us, if they think we could screw something up. I say, live it to me to decide wether to try.
I know this subject is controversial, so I just want to iterate that this post reflects a slight difference of opinion from my part, and that we are all here to talk about our opinions on these cars, and enjoy how cool our new EOSes? are. (What is the plural for EOS ?)
Regards,
Israel


_Modified by ialonso at 6:09 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (ialonso)*

The plural of Eos would be Eoses. Typically the wierd ending words such as cactus and cacti are derived from Latin. Eos is Greek. For words that end in a "hissing" sound (-s, -z, -x, -ch, -sh), add an -es to form the plural.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_....and the information can not be used to screw something up too terribly...

Hi Israel:
My guess is that Sebastian's concern was exactly that, in other words, that there is a possibility that someone who put the system into such a 'diagnostic mode' could accidentally make programming or configuration changes to the system without being aware that they were not in a 'read only' mode.
I don't know anything at all about the Eos Climatronic system, but I do know Sebastian - he is one of the most helpful people here on the Vortex forum, and he has provided the Phaeton forum members with a great deal of assistance understanding how the electronic controllers in our car work. Whenever my travels take me to Germany, I always try to get together with him. So, my guess is that Sebastian wrote the above post in a hurry (and not in his first language, either) and as a result, there appears to be a 'stern' nuance to the post that I know he would not have meant.
Michael
*Michael and Sebastian at the Phaeton Factory in Dresden* (2005)










_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:05 AM 11-17-2006_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw the "picture-tour" of that factory in the home page a few months ago, and it looked awesome ! 
as you might have been able to tell, English is not my first lanaguage either


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ialonso)*

Nor mine!








Michael (or, as it is written on my birth certificate, Michel)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS climatronic gauges (PanEuropean)*

Is Micheal on the left or right?
Kevin


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ I believe Michael is the one on the right.
Damir


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_I believe Michael is the one on the right.

Not hard to tell, I'm twice as old as Sebastian...








Michael


----------



## meggers (Nov 18, 2006)

Thats i call nice information thank you. not sure how that helps but it is always good to know;-)


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks, I found the speed display to match perfectly with my GPS readout.
Why the heck is the analog guage so dang far off!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (xstatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xstatic* »_Why the heck is the analog guage so dang far off!

Because in Europe the manufacturers have to make sure that you never see a reading below the actual speed with any possible/legal wheel/tire combination.


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Because in Europe the manufacturers have to make sure that you never see a reading below the actual speed with any possible/legal wheel/tire combination.

Crazy!
Seems to me it should just work right with the tires sold on the car.
Mine is over 5mph off at highway speeds!


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (xstatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xstatic* »_
Seems to me it should just work right with the tires sold on the car.

Keep in mind that over here people are changing tires/wheels at least twice a year (summer and winter tires), as far as my experience goes in the US most people either don't need winter tires or simply use all season ones.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Does anybody know if this speed "allowance" can be addressed with the VAG-COM, maybe some bit that when set does
truespeed=yes 
somewhere on the system ???


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Theresias)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Theresias* »_
Keep in mind that over here people are changing tires/wheels at least twice a year (summer and winter tires), as far as my experience goes in the US most people either don't need winter tires or simply use all season ones.

Reasonable, but how about this solution...
1) Ship car with accurate speedometer for OEM tires
2) When winter tires are selected in the MFD (or if OEM TPMS wheels are missing) the tweak to the speedometer takes effect...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (xstatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xstatic* »_Reasonable, but how about this solution...

It's a good idea on the face of it, but there is legislation (FMVSS, or Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) that states that the speedometer must never under any conditions under-read, although over-reading is acceptable.
I think that VW did experiment with allowing customers to change vehicle configuration data on the Touareg MFD (Multi-Function Display).

_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Does anybody know if this speed "allowance" can be addressed with the VAG-COM...

On some VW cars, it is possible to enter a calibration value into the controller to indicate what the circumference of the tire is. This then adjusts the speedometer as required. I know it *can *be done on a Golf, and it *cannot *be done on a Phaeton. Again, Sebastian is the expert in this subject - if anyone knows the answer for an Eos, he would know.
Michael


----------



## timetrip (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats pretty neat. I am also seeing a reading about 5mph under the actual speedometer at highways.
One question, how do you turn of the display and get climate controls back without turning off the engine?


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (timetrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timetrip* »_One question, how do you turn of the display and get climate controls back without turning off the engine?









Just turn the climate control Off briefly, then when you turn it back on it will have re-set.
JJ


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: (timetrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *timetrip* »_
One question, how do you turn of the display and get climate controls back without turning off the engine?









Just press AUTO and it's back to normal.


----------

